# First attempt at fly cutter.



## 1965fb (Feb 6, 2017)

Well surface finish is not great but am working with a south bend 9 an a grizzly mini mill. Not to make excuses. O did I mention no training what so ever. But I am learning.


----------



## brino (Feb 6, 2017)

It looks great from here!
Have you used it yet? How does it cut? 
(although that's more a feature of the tool type/grind and speed)

-brino


----------



## 1965fb (Feb 6, 2017)

I am actually waiting for 5/16 HSS blanks all I have is 3/8 but I copied an-others 10 degree I am excited to give it a spin..lol My mill (used) came with a 3pc china set with tiny little set screws of un known size nothing fits em so I gave em a toss..and thanks for my first attempt I can live with it. well I hope.
DK


----------



## willthedancer (Feb 7, 2017)

Actually it looks good. You can always polish it later.


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 8, 2017)

Remember, DK
Functional is beautiful! For me, anyway.


----------



## 1965fb (Feb 8, 2017)

Randall Marx said:


> Remember, DK
> Functional is beautiful! For me, anyway.


Well I have to agree though looking at what others are capable of I strive to be better.


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 9, 2017)

Striving to be the best you can be is a great thing. I agree completely. On the other hand, I think you did GREAT on your first try with the fly cutter! It works. If all of my first tries worked, I wouldn't be able to fit through any doorways (fat head).


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 9, 2017)

You are selling yourself short my friend. You did very well on the Fly-Cutter.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 1965fb (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks Guys I  appreciate the kind words.  
Each and every day now I am carving something..Yes I am hooked.


----------



## willthedancer (Feb 9, 2017)

If you're really itchy about the appearance and permanence of your made tools, You can buy a 45$ Parkerizing kit and put a phosphate coating on it.


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 9, 2017)

Will, where does one obtain such a kit? I'm very interested in this option.


----------



## royesses (Feb 9, 2017)

Just looked for a kit and found this:
http://www.calvan.com/


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks! Very interesting. Will likely have to try this soon.


----------



## Hidyn (Feb 9, 2017)

That's a sexy fly cutter! I've got the start of my first one chucked up at home in the lathe myself, I hope it turns out as good!


----------



## 1965fb (Feb 10, 2017)

Hidyn said:


> That's a sexy fly cutter! I've got the start of my first one chucked up at home in the lathe myself, I hope it turns out as good!


Now I did not make a plan or drawing  I seen it on a forum or net and just went after making it , After I gave it a spin I believe more angle would help its hard for me at least to get the cutting edge ground correctly. that said   I have another in lathe now will try more angle.
Live and learn.
Thanks for the kind words.
DK
BTW 10 degree was the original.


----------



## Hidyn (Feb 10, 2017)

1965fb said:


> After I gave it a spin I believe more angle would help its hard for me at least to get the cutting edge ground correctly.



Thanks for the tip, I would have thought the angle was relatively unimportant as long as you had clearance.

I just found the plans that mention 10 degrees, but I think now I might make it 20...


----------



## 1965fb (Feb 11, 2017)

I think it may be I just had a bit of a time getting hss at a proper cut angle..I think practice would fix that issue.  DK

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1965fb (Feb 11, 2017)

All though last night I started over. Made a better part following some advice an picked up small insert cutter an was pleased as could be. I tried harder paid more attention and results show it.




This one has A bit more angle I think this will help me on sharpening.
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas s (Feb 11, 2017)

Nice job that came out great.


----------



## 1965fb (Feb 11, 2017)

thomas s said:


> Nice job that came out great.


Thanks I appreciate that.
I really enjoy making things on lathe an mill like I always knew I would. Just wish I had not waited till my 50s?
DK


----------



## barrydc1 (Feb 12, 2017)

1965fb said:


> All though last night I started over. Made a better part following some advice an picked up small insert cutter an was pleased as could be. I tried harder paid more attention and results show it.
> 
> View attachment 226005
> View attachment 226006
> ...



What steel are you using.  The finish on the lathe looks excellent!


----------



## 1965fb (Feb 12, 2017)

Well to be honest it was a some scrap from a local guy who pics up are junk at work and I pick thru his truck while he is there..win win..I agree though it machined very well. 
DK


----------

